

Microsoft Excel Course Written Inside Excel - seanduffy
http://www.exceleverest.com

======
mudil
What a neat idea. How are sales?

~~~
seanduffy
Thx! We launched last summer and are picking up a little momentum... Moving a
copy every other / every day & landed a few good Corp site licenses. Not
banking on it being a million dollar business obviously but hoping it'll let
me feel like less of a student. If you've got any ideas on how to spread the
word, I'm all ears! Sean

